# UK Tier 2 General Visa Processing Delay



## shalom_ukapp (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi All

I been recruited from a company from UK, and they have rolled with offer , under the SOC code 2136, and have offered the salary of 35500. After conducting a 30 days of RMLT the COS was released on mid of May, to apply on Tier 2 General visa. I have made my Biometric at Chennai on June 1st, and got a alert email stating that my application has been send for Sheffield for processing. As a my application was on standard mode, i have waited for 15 working days, and there has been no information about my application , i called up the UKVI paid up call centre, and they said my application is still on process and awaiting for decision 

After frequent follow ups, i got email confirmation today (11th July) that my case has not been straight forward and subject to external checks . This may mean that we hold the application for longer than normal, but in some cases it is essential that we do so. Our published guidance states that additional checks may be carried out in certain cases and as soon as we have completed our checks we will notify you of the outcome of the application.

Its quiet really fustrating as still i dont what has got wrong in my case, Iam applying for UK for the fourth time, First time was on Tier 1 General, hardly stated for 40 days in that visa, and later travelled twice to UK on Tier 2 ICT visa short term, and now applying Tier 2 General visa after 2 years leave from UK no issue in Cooling off period.

Can any one help on the same, may be few might have got with similar situation . How many weeks it may take further.

Pls help


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Regardless of your frequent calls/emails, you probably would have received the "your case has not been straightforward" notification anyway. Most people do in this case.

Calling/emailing doesn't move things along any faster, and they are very unlikely to give you any substantial update on your particular case as you are still well within the 12-week processing window they aim for. 15 working days is not a guarantee. It will take as long as it takes, and you can't influence that. It may be processed in another week, or several weeks, or a couple of months. It's possible that your varied immigration history is being investigated and/or that they're doing background checks on you. There is nothing much you can do at this point but wait, and perhaps inform your employment sponsor that the visa may be delayed.


----------



## shalom_ukapp (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for your quick reply, yea my employer is aware of this siutation ...


----------



## chllz (Aug 3, 2017)

shalom_ukapp said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, yea my employer is aware of this siutation ...


Hello. Any news? Im on the same boat as you. It's my 20th day of waiting and I still haven't heard anything after they emailed me that my application is not straightforward.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalom_ukapp (Jul 11, 2017)

chllz said:


> Hello. Any news? Im on the same boat as you. It's my 20th day of waiting and I still haven't heard anything after they emailed me that my application is not straightforward.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hi 

I got my visa on 28th July , last week, dont worry mate u will get it


----------



## chllz (Aug 3, 2017)

shalom_ukapp said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my visa on 28th July , last week, dont worry mate u will get it


Wow.... 13 working days after you got the not straightforward email... I hope mine will come out around that time, too. The UKVI isnt replying to my follow up emails. It's crazy. They can't even say the reason why it's delayed.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------

